# Panagor Auto Tele 200mm f/3.5 (M42)



## BKSPicture (May 19, 2014)

Did a review of the Panagor Auto Tele 200mm f/3.5 on my blog. 
Here are some of the test shots. 
B&W shots are analog and are taken with a Chinon CEII Memotron and AGFA CINEREX (X-ray film)
Color shots are digital and are taken with a Canon 500D.


*My review has more and hires images which can be found on my blog:* [url]http://blog.bkspicture.com/review_Panagor_Auto_Tele_200mm_f3.5_M42.html[/URL]

















* * * *


----------

